# New CPS rods finished by TBrisson



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Just wanted to show off Travis' excellent work.....

Got a 10' 1-4 red G2 blank and an 8' G1 from Tommy last year and got them to Travis at the Heaver Demo day. Travis was great to work with and creates excellent product!

Did carbon fiber, cork, titanium guides, the whole nine yards.

Turned out to be a nice trout rod and metal slinger.....

Time for a custom heaver now.......

Go Pack!!!!


----------



## Thorhammer (9 mo ago)

Those would be spectacular if that red was a nice shade of sky blue....


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

I see what you did there........and I dont like it


----------



## Thorhammer (9 mo ago)

ha ha ha ha. nice sticks tho.


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Thx!!


----------



## Drum Junkie (Aug 10, 2020)

Travis does exceptional work!! I have 2 rods myself built by him. A Spanish CTS rod & a heaver couldn’t be happier 😁


----------

